# Oil pan clearance



## 69 237 (Feb 18, 2018)

I am having some issues with oil pan clearance. I have to raise the motor mount 0.5" off the frame on the drivers side to get around a 1/16" clearance. Lifting the passengers side doesn't seem to help that much.
I have an aftermarket RPC oil pan that I got from Butler performance. They have used the oil pan many times and have never had issues with clearance. I have replaced the motor mounts but that doesn't seem to help. 

The stock AC clutch fan sits low in my radiator shroud (I'm assuming the shroud is stock, but I can't find part numbers on it). The shroud has over 2 inches of space between the top of the fan and 13/16" from the bottom.

My question is if frame sag could really contribute to this much of a difference? If not what else should I be looking in?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like it might be the infamous frame spread. Over the years the sides of the front crossmember can spread apart due to age, weight, abuse, etc... if that happens it lowers the mounts and can cause the problems you're describing.

Bear


----------



## 69 237 (Feb 18, 2018)

Is there any way to fix frame spread, or am I better off just shimming the half inch it needs and moving on?


----------

